# Pokefurs



## Maddrow (Feb 10, 2010)

Any passionate pokefurs out there? I haven't seen any on den forums :3


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello, passionate PokÃ©-Fur here!  I haven't seen too many around either.  I've just started pokefurs.net to have somewhere for PokÃ©-Furs to get together as so far I've seen a lot of antagonism on here towards PokÃ©- and Digi-Furs.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 12, 2010)

oh look, it's this thread again


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

If your not eevees I don't care


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

JOLTEON

ZANGOOSE

GASTRODON


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to know who's this cute Eevee I met at FC:


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Not a main one but yeah im one.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Also Farfetch'd is a pretty cool guy. Eh carries his own sidedish and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Also Farfetch'd is a pretty cool guy. Eh carries his own sidedish and doesn't afraid of anything.



Latios kicks ass. Woot!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Latios kicks ass. Woot!



Is that the red one or the blue one?

The movie with them was pretty cool.


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is that the red one or the blue one?
> 
> The movie with them was pretty cool.



The blue one. I actually made my own new version of him as one of my characters.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> The blue one. I actually made my own new version of him as one of my characters.



Cool. Can I see?


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Cool. Can I see?



Have not finished coloring him yet, to busy coloring my main dragon sona but i will put him up when i finish. He is so awsome.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Have not finished coloring him yet, to busy coloring my main dragon sona but i will put him up when i finish. He is so awsome.



Okay, no worries. They're awesome Pokemon to base a sona off of.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

pokefurs...

weaboos or furries?

I classify them in the same category as people who want to be kagome.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm a little late on my reply X3 but I'm a hardcore Umbreon!
I want a tail and a fursuit so bad DX
I'll check out pokefurs.net asap!
I don't get the pokefur discrimination..


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to be the very best
the best there ever was
to catch them is my real test
to train them is my cause (pokemon!)
I will travel across the land
searching far and wide
each pokemon to understand
the power that's inside (pokemon!)


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I'm a little late on my reply X3 but I'm a hardcore Umbreon!
> I want a tail and a fursuit so bad DX
> I'll check out pokefurs.net asap!
> I don't get the pokefur discrimination..



I swear if i see you in an umbreon suit, prepared to get hugged. lol.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> I swear if i see you in an umbreon suit, prepared to get *raped*. lol.



fix'd


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

XD I'd love a ra... hug XXDD jk
XD I love the opening song so much!
Jam to it in my pokeball every day


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I'm a little late on my reply X3 but I'm a hardcore Umbreon!
> I want a tail and a fursuit so bad DX
> I'll check out pokefurs.net asap!
> I don't get the pokefur discrimination..



An Umbreon tail would be really easy if you wanted it cartoony like the video game Umbreon. Just velvety black fabric with some yellow sewed on.

If you wanted it fuzzy... uh, just dye the yellow onto black fur, I guess.


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> fix'd



lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> An Umbreon tail would be really easy if you wanted it cartoony like the video game Umbreon. Just velvety black fabric with some yellow sewed on.
> 
> If you wanted it fuzzy... uh, just dye the yellow onto black fur, I guess.




*facepalm*

fur doesnt work like that.

you'd have to buy yellow and black fur and sew them.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay :3 i like the velvety idea.  Cartoony ftw!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> fur doesnt work like that.
> 
> you'd have to buy yellow and black fur and sew them.



I'm sorry. :[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Any passionate pokefurs out there? I haven't seen any on den forums :3



Then you are blind and need an eye examination.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Then you are blind and need an eye examination.


No your blind he said passionate, and everyone knows Pokefurs are dead in side.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

The sexiest pokemon are the eeveelutions if you disagree, i hate you


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> The sexiest pokemon are the eeveelutions if you disagree, i hate you



I dunno, brah, Lopunny is pretty hawt.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 12, 2010)

I like pokemon, but I wouldn't go so far as to have a pokemon fursona.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

What he said ^^

There are tons of pokefurs and honestly, I prefer basing my fantasies on real things rather than going outta my way to make sure it's not believable


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I dunno, brah, Lopunny is pretty hawt.


i hate you


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What he said ^^
> 
> There are tons of pokefurs and honestly, I prefer basing my fantasies on real things rather than going outta my way to make sure it's not believable


I agree. AGAIN!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

@footfoe - XD I see eevee yiff all the time (though lucario is alot more famous DX EYE BLEECH!)
:3 I know there are tons of pokefurs, but some people seem like they want to catch us then drown us XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> @footfoe - XD I see eevee yiff all the time (though lucario is alot more famous DX EYE BLEECH!)
> :3 I know there are tons of pokefurs, but some people seem like they want to catch us then drown us XD


wanna yiff?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> wanna yiff?


 
Because that wasn't random.
Why not? XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i hate you



How about a Lopunny cosplaying as an Espeon?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How about a Lopunny cosplaying as an Espeon?


 
Oooooh.... double fur...
X3 I need to return to pokeball *fap!*


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Then you are blind and need an eye examination.



bend over!
let me examine your eyes.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Oooooh.... double fur...
> X3 I need to return to pokeball *fap!*



Oh what the He--


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> bend over!
> let me examine your eyes.


 
Umm... are you sure its my eyes you want to examine? XXDD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Because that wasn't random.
> Why not? XD


lol, then pm me.  wait what?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> bend over!
> let me examine your eyes.



There are plenty of pokefurs on here, they just don't show themselves very often.


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

What about that new one that was just revealed. "Soroark"


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> lol, then pm me. wait what?


... I worry about you...
XD


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There are plenty of pokefurs on here, they just don't show themselves very often.


 Yeah, thats cuz people bash us
DX why must furries bash other furries?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Yeah, thats cuz people bash us
> DX why must furries bash other furries?



No clue. o.o


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No clue. o.o


*Umbreon whimpers, curls up... downloads yiff*


----------



## Ricky (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the furry fandom, not the Pokemon fandom.

GTFO, weebs >:O


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> This is the furry fandom, not the Pokemon fandom.
> 
> GTFO, weebs >:O


 
XD hey, we have fur too, don't we?
And some of us also have furry personas - I'm a rat too. :3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

RANDOM KWESTSHIN!
What does it mean when it says Alpha Wolf under my pic?
ANEEWAE!
Furries are described as animal enthusiasts and those who lie fur.
Pokemon are fantasy animals.
Most have fur.
Pokefurs = furries


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> What about that new one that was just revealed. "Soroark"



What the Hell is Nintendo doing?

I've been kind of hoping they'll either make a spin off that appeals to the older fans who started watching _10 bloody years ago_ or just...stop.

But no.
Billions of dollars isn't enough.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD hey, we have fur too, don't we?
> And some of us also have furry personas - I'm a rat too. :3



I guess...

Better than dragons I suppose.

I fucking hate dragons, too.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Vaporeon, my y most favourite poke'mon.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I guess...
> 
> Better than dragons I suppose.
> 
> I fucking hate dragons, too.


 
Be careful what you say X3
Bunny boy, that dragon can hickory-smoke you and chomp you down without blinking an eye.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I like Vaporeon, my y most favourite poke'mon.



My BFF's favourite is Vaporeon, too.
She wants a real one big enough to ride around on.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> My BFF's favourite is Vaporeon, too.
> She wants a real one big enough to ride around on.


 
What about an Umbreon? 
I'm life-size X3
And I'd love an excuse to make a fursuit XD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

I like flareon second, since that pokemon is beautiful!


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What the Hell is Nintendo doing?
> 
> I've been kind of hoping they'll either make a spin off that appeals to the older fans who started watching _10 bloody years ago_ or just...stop.
> 
> ...


I've been hoping that too.  Anyway with HG/SS being a month away from Western shores and with movie 13 in the works, they need to either start revealing some of the 5th-gen PokÃ©mon, or I agree, it may be time to knock the franchise on the head.  But yeah the billions aren't enough.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Rukario448 said:


> I've been hoping that too. Anyway with HG/SS being a month away from Western shores and with movie 13 in the works, they need to either start revealing some of the 5th-gen PokÃ©mon, or I agree, it may be time to knock the franchise on the head. But yeah the billions aren't enough.


 
5th gen?  MORE EEVEELUTIONS? XD
More yiff for me...
X3
JKlol
and probably a new fursuit


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> What about an Umbreon?
> I'm life-size X3
> And I'd love an excuse to make a fursuit XD



She is not riding you to work.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sheesh, I started hating pokemon cause they got too carried away with it yet people still yiff to it.....Come on people, pull it together!

Sht, they can't even mate.....GAY.







Sweet!, I are a forum legend now!


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I guess...
> 
> Better than dragons I suppose.
> 
> I fucking hate dragons, too.



Racist toward dragons!!? Thats low man.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sheesh, I started hating pokemon cause they got too carried away with it yet people still yiff to it.....Come on people, pull it together!
> 
> Sht, they can't even mate.....GAY.
> 
> ...


Hey, it's not _all_ I yiff to!
BTW, love the pic.  MAde me lol X3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> She is not riding you to work.


 
XD awww!
I was kidding X3


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, ok, I've just seen Zorua and Zoroark; the 5th-gen freakshow has begun.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Rukario448 said:


> Ok, ok, I've just seen Zorua and Zoroark; the 5th-gen freakshow has begun.



The baby one is kind of cute.
But god damn.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Rukario448 said:


> Ok, ok, I've just seen Zorua and Zoroark; the 5th-gen freakshow has begun.


 
IT IS SO CUTE I WANT TO EAT IT ALL UP X3
Cannibalism yayz


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The baby one is kind of cute.
> But god damn.


 
I know. Reaching #500


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

It's unproportional and fugly >.<

Gosh, I think this is the only topic I can stand trolling....


----------



## Ricky (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Be careful what you say X3
> Bunny boy, that dragon can hickory-smoke you and chomp you down without blinking an eye.



So feel the fire of the one they call the Mac Dad
The fire's what I pack and what I pack is real bad


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> ... I worry about you...
> XD


hey you never pm'd me i feel rejected


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you think Dawn will take pregnancy leave die disappear and be replaced by another mindless female character? Obessed with "contests and winning teh pretty ribbonz!!"?


----------



## The Wave (Feb 12, 2010)

Hardcore Espeon fan here.

ESPEON FOR LIFE!!!! 
<3333


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Hardcore Espeon fan here.
> 
> ESPEON FOR LIFE!!!!
> <3333



YOU ARE RUINING THE THREAD


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Hardcore Espeon fan here.
> 
> ESPEON FOR LIFE!!!!
> <3333



What up espe^-^


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> So feel the fire of the one they call the Mac Dad
> The fire's what I pack and what I pack is real bad


Gotta admit that was lawl-inducing


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you think Dawn will take pregnancy leave die disappear and be replaced by another mindless female character? Obessed with "contests and winning teh pretty ribbonz!!"?


 
No.  She'll die, then Ash and Brock will fuck her dead corpse and kill themselves.
Then we can start over.
DEAR GOD *shiver* we need to start over.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> What up espe^-^


*nuzzles* Hi there!  I'm not the only hardcore!  Murr-tastic! X3


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you think Dawn will take pregnancy leave die disappear and be replaced by another mindless female character? Obessed with "contests and winning teh pretty ribbonz!!"?


And will that annoying yellow rat zap the new twerpette's bike in the first episode of the new series?  We're still a way from that yet, Twerp still needs to win steal suck up to gym leaders for get his eight badges (the rest of season 12), then lose in the Sinnoh league (season 13).  Then there's the battle tower (season 14), before we see the new region.

What they _need_ to do is what they did in Naruto, and give us a break.  Bring back the twerp when he's about 18, and effectively start over.


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

I think ash needs to take a back seat bring in somelse to say the world for a bit. Like that one kid with the typhlosin.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

Rukario448 said:


> And will that annoying yellow rat zap the new twerpette's bike in the first episode of the new series? We're still a way from that yet, Twerp still needs to win steal suck up to gym leaders for get his eight badges (the rest of season 12), then lose in the Sinnoh league (season 13). Then there's the battle tower (season 14), before we see the new region.


 
DX must resist urge to suffocate self in pokeball!
And Ash is a suck-up loser-face brat.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> YOU ARE RUINING THE THREAD


Mission accomplished!



quayza said:


> What up espe^-^


Not much, bored, tired, going to sleep soon etc. The usual stuff in the late night.
You?



Maddrow said:


> DEAR GOD *shiver* we need to start over.


Oh god yes. This Pokemon crap has been going too long. IMO Johto should have been the last gen. After that it went downhill.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

this one guy in high school
and he told me it was really good and i should watch it or something

and i watched the mr. mime episode
yikes
you guys
need to get jobs
a hundred jobs


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

I must say I'm a big fan of Typhlosion even though I don't like pokemon any more than the next guy.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

what is a typhlosion


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

XD sitting here in my collar btw.  Its been almost glued to me for a week now X3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> what is a typhlosion


I had a lvl 100 one of those in silver version
Can't wait for Soul Silver!

AND JHOTO WAS THE BEST AND SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE LAST!  AMEN!


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I had a lvl 100 one of those in silver version
> Can't wait for Soul Silver!
> 
> AND JHOTO WAS THE BEST AND SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE LAST!  AMEN!



thanks
i think?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> what is a typhlosion



http://tinyurl.com/ylaxzw7


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> DX must resist urge to suffocate self in pokeball!
> And Ash is a suck-up loser-face brat.


Sadly Lucarios don't stay inside pokÃ©-balls.
Agreed about Twerp.  Do you mean suck-up or stuck-up?  No matter, he's both; how come only Jessie can see Twerp's true nature?

They should have introduced Lucario as a legendary in Johto and been done with it.  Now they're just milking it for what it's worth.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/ylaxzw7



really vague looking


----------



## Cylo (Feb 12, 2010)

... Hey.

I should look through these forums more often.

Yush, I'm a pokemorph/fur/whatever you like to call it =O

*Waves*


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

i love me some pokeymans

i just wouldn't want one as a fagsona


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

@ Ratte:  So do you love meh? X3 I wull b ur pokemans!
@ Rukario 448:  YESH!  Lucario is rad, and they shouldve come up with him in KANTO he's so smawesome X3
Jhoto for life - I'm gonna go make my hometown Goldenrod city.


----------



## kyanto (Feb 17, 2010)

new guy here, wanna squeeze in


----------



## Tai (Feb 17, 2010)

There are more fox fursonas than all 495 pokefur breeds combined.

Who is the cancer again?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tai said:


> There are more fox fursonas than all 495 pokefur breeds combined.
> 
> Who is the cancer again?



And what's wrong with foxes my fair furry friend?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2010)

I want a pokesona so baaaad. <3 pokemons.


----------



## Tai (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And what's wrong with foxes my fair furry friend?



Over used. Along with dragons and wolves.
It's just too easy to make it your fursona.

If they were used less often it would be nice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tai said:


> Over used. Along with dragons and wolves.
> It's just too easy to make it your fursona.
> 
> If they were used less often it would be nice.



Sorry, a fox fits me as I'm a big E-whore but I share characteristics to a fox such as cunning, wittyness, intelligence (if I don't say so myself), and my favorite color is orange <3


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2010)

My first fursona was a mewtwo fancharacter, but I upgraded.



Tai said:


> Over used. Along with dragons and wolves.
> It's just too easy to make it your fursona.
> 
> If they were used less often it would be nice.



Anything you say, Pokemon Riolu. :V

Also, regarding foxes, I am one, and at least I know how to be creative with my character. :>


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Feb 17, 2010)

I <3 smeargle...although my anthro version is little more..canine...and a little less...duck/monkey xD 

I like the new games though so stfu


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

kyanto said:


> new guy here, wanna squeeze in


\
OMG POKEFUR!
X3
This is what I get for not watching my own forum


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Feb 17, 2010)

I used to go around as one (a Lugia), but I eventually decided to go with something a bit more original. Hence the icon I'm using right now.


----------



## DarkChaos (Feb 18, 2010)

Eeveelutions are for the boring.

Real men make their pokesonas MOTHERFUCKING ELECTRODE.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 18, 2010)

So I heard you like mudkips. :V


----------



## Finnish_Spitz (Feb 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you think Dawn will take pregnancy leave die disappear and be replaced by another mindless female character? Obessed with "contests and winning teh pretty ribbonz!!"?



Who is Dawn? What happened to that May? 

Anyway, I do not like mudkips but arcanines are co... hot.


----------



## Ash (Feb 18, 2010)

Here I am!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I must say I'm a big fan of *Typhlosion* even though I don't like pokemon any more than the next guy.



that was a pretty badass pokemon, but not as baddass as groundon or raquaza (don't remember how to spell their names correctly, but oh well...).
it's weird that it evolved from that tiny (yet sorta cute) cyntiquil, or however you spell it's name.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> that was a pretty badass pokemon, but not as baddass as groundon or raquaza (don't remember how to spell their names correctly, but oh well...).
> it's weird that it evolved from that tiny (yet sorta cute) cyntiquil, or however you spell it's name.



Yeah, I like Groudon too but I don't have a thing for dragons any more than the next average joe so I'll stick to Typhlosion or maybe even Feraligatr.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 18, 2010)

Finnish_Spitz said:


> Who is Dawn? What happened to that May?
> 
> Anyway, I do not like mudkips but arcanines are co... hot.



Dawn is the Diamond/Pearl generation Misty.
She set of on her adventure without any prior knowledge of Pokemon.

If that universe were real, her parents would be done in by social services.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I like Groudon too but I don't have a thing for dragons any more than the next average joe so I'll stick to Typhlosion or maybe even Feraligatr.



 Feraligatr...?
wow, i must have missed the new poke-generation...


----------



## quayza (Feb 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Dawn is the Diamond/Pearl generation Misty.
> She set of on her adventure without any prior knowledge of Pokemon.
> 
> If that universe were real, her parents would be done in by social services.



Most likely.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Most likely.



(off topic moment)
nice new avatar quayza!
where'd you get this one at?


----------



## quayza (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> (off topic moment)
> nice new avatar quayza!
> where'd you get this one at?



Its of my fursona, finished him today. Check my FA page to see the full version.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Its of my fursona, finished him today. Check my FA page to see the full version.



oh, you drew him?!
that's really good!
i wish i could color as good as that!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Feraligatr...?
> wow, i must have missed the new poke-generation...



He isn't from the new generation, he's from the same generation as Typhlosion.




quayza said:


> Its of my fursona, finished him today. Check my FA page to see the full version.



I agree with Krasl, great job


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 18, 2010)

I would like to make my next suit rather than buy it, and I'm leaning toward a Zangoose.
Only two colours and a pretty basic body shape shouldn't be too hard for a beginner, right..?


----------



## quayza (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, you drew him?!
> that's really good!
> i wish i could color as good as that!



Yup^-^ Drew the entire image, took forever to ink but not to long to color. This is my new main Fursona. Main form anyway, as i said he is a multimorph and can become a wolf and one other dragon only.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He isn't from the new generation, he's from the same generation as Typhlosion.



wow, i need to pay  more attention then, cuz that does not ring a bell!



> Originally Posted by *Quayza*
> _Yup^-^ Drew the entire image, took forever to ink but not to long to color. This is my new main Fursona. Main form anyway, as i said he is a multimorph and can become a wolf and one other dragon only._



one word...
WOW!


----------



## quayza (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, i need to pay  more attention then, cuz that does not ring a bell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Four words.

GLAD...YOU...LIKE...IT


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Four words.
> 
> GLAD...YOU...LIKE...IT



three more words.

I...LOVE...IT...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> So I heard you like mudkips. :V


Mudkips = Umbreon's fun time.
So, yes, I _like_ mudkipz X3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Most likely.


Wow, love the new avatar!
:3 one smexy dragon!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to draw myself and my friends as Eeveelutions. <3

I realllllyyyyy want to make a pokesona D:


----------



## quayza (Feb 18, 2010)

I hate mudkips.




Thanks a bunch Maddrow.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> I hate mudkips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No prob.
:3 They can be yummy for you in a different way I guess XD


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 18, 2010)

Drew myself as a Luxray once,
but I don't think that counts.

Also drew Vae as an Eevee recolor.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I used to draw myself and my friends as Eeveelutions. <3
> 
> I realllllyyyyy want to make a pokesona D:


What's stopping you from doing that? :3
BE UR INNER POKEMANZ!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 18, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> What's stopping you from doing that? :3
> BE UR INNER POKEMANZ!


My inner pokemon is a spheal.


Retarded and likes to make :3 faces.


Actually you know a spheal pokesona would be cool


----------



## quayza (Feb 18, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Mudkips = Umbreon's fun time.
> So, yes, I _like_ mudkipz X3





Maddrow said:


> Wow, love the new avatar!
> :3 one smexy dragon!





Shenzebo said:


> My inner pokemon is a spheal.
> 
> 
> Retarded and likes to make :3 faces.
> ...



Ha Ha Ha ITS SPHEHRICAL SPHEAL!. That would be cool.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2010)

I want to see a Gyarados furry hyper beam someone in the face. ;VV


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I want to see a Gyarados furry hyper beam someone in the face. ;VV


BLLLAAARRGGHH


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> My inner pokemon is a spheal.
> 
> 
> Retarded and likes to make :3 faces.
> ...


Spheal is so cute!
X3 Yes! Do so!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I want to see a Gyarados furry hyper beam someone in the face. ;VV



lol, ditto!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, ditto!


lol, pun!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> lol, pun!



hah, i just realized that! :3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hah, i just realized that! :3


XD I know, rite? Took me a while too.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD I know, rite? Took me a while too.



lol


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD I know, rite? Took me a while too.


Another one... XD - Shadow Lugia?


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Rukario448 said:


> Another one... XD - Shadow Lugia?



Is awsome! Darkness will rule.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Rukario448 said:


> Another one... XD - Shadow Lugia?



man...
i need to watch more pokemon...


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

What do you like to play? POKEMON!...
...POKEMON?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> What do you like to play? POKEMON!...
> ...POKEMON?



huh?
...GOTTA CATH EM' ALL!


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> huh?
> ...GOTTA CATH EM' ALL!



You never herd the bill cosby gangsta rap song before with pokemon?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> You never herd the bill cosby gangsta rap song before with pokemon?



no i have not, but i have heard the pokemon song by weird al tho...
now sit down and eat your puddin'...


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> no i have not, but i have heard the pokemon song by weird al tho...
> now sit down and eat your puddin'...



lol that one i dont know. I LIKE PUDDING! Nomnomnom.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> lol that one i dont know. I LIKE PUDDING! Nomnomnom.



lol
*pats you on the head*
good dwaggy! :3


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol
> *pats you on the head*
> good dwaggy! :3




*Smiles*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Smiles*



*pulls out more pudding*
who wants pudding?! >:3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *pulls out more pudding*
> who wants pudding?! >:3



I can haz puddin'?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I can haz puddin'?



hellz yeah!
*throws pudding into your hands*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hellz yeah!
> *throws pudding into your hands*



*nomnomnom* *Gets pudding all over muzzle and tries to lick it off.*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *nomnomnom* *Gets pudding all over muzzle and tries to lick it off.*



O_O
need some help there buddy?


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *pulls out more pudding*
> who wants pudding?! >:3



PUUUUDDDDDIIIIINNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> PUUUUDDDDDIIIIINNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!


*laughs and throws you another pudding packet*
calm down, i gots plenty of puddins! <:3


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *laughs and throws you another pudding packet*
> calm down, i gots plenty of puddins! <:3



Wooooo NomNomNomNom. -Pudding everywhere-

(I find it funny how this thread went from pokemon to pudding lol^-^)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> need some help there buddy?


Yesh! Now I got white stuff everywhere!




Krasl said:


> *laughs and throws you another pudding packet*
> calm down, i gots plenty of puddins! <:3



Lips chops continuously then engulfs the pudding in front of me.*

*NOMNOMNOM*




quayza said:


> Wooooo NomNomNomNom. -Pudding everywhere-
> 
> (I find it funny how this thread went from pokemon to pudding lol^-^)



Pudding's just that awesome, it can derail one of the most popular threads in seconds


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Jam to it in my pokeball every day



Freakin' pervert


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Wooooo NomNomNomNom. -Pudding everywhere-
> 
> (I find it funny how this thread went from pokemon to pudding lol^-^)



lol, it's just the way pokemon rolls!
first it's pikachu then it's puddin packets. XD



Scotty1700 said:


> Yesh! Now I got white stuff everywhere



hoho, but i never handed you a vanilla puddin...


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, it's just the way pokemon rolls!
> first it's pikachu then it's puddin packets. XD
> 
> 
> ...



Giant pudding bowl with Pikachu's in it! Yum, a dragons favorite dessert!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Giant pudding bowl with Pikachu's in it! Yum, a dragons favorite dessert!



*scratches the bowl*
pikachu's taste just like mice!
i want some!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hoho, but i never handed you a vanilla puddin...



I know, pudding is just so good that it's orgasmic :mrgreen:


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *scratches the bowl*
> pikachu's taste just like mice!
> i want some!



*Gives you some*
Hows it taste?

(lol this thread is gonna get locked)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 19, 2010)

This thread.
WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?

...
If Meowth can talk to humans and is thus clearly sentient... shouldn't it be slavery to treat Pokemonz as animals and fight them?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *pulls out more pudding*
> who wants pudding?! >:3


OMG! I would love some pudding!
If I roll around in it, will people still eat it tho... X3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This thread.
> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?
> 
> ...
> If Meowth can talk to humans and is thus clearly sentient... shouldn't it be slavery to treat Pokemonz as animals and fight them?




If animals could talk I would never treat one as a pet but as a companion. What's the difference you say? I am "master" to a pet but "friend" to a companion. I've once thought that having a talking dog would be awesome and I still hold to it


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know, pudding is just so good that it's orgasmic :mrgreen:



murr...



quayza said:


> *Gives you some*
> Hows it taste?
> 
> (lol this thread is gonna get locked)



*howls*
just like momma used to make!

(lol, most likely. possibly within the next few posts)



> Originally Posted by *Maddrow*
> _OMG! I would love some pudding!
> If I roll around in it, will people still eat it tho... X3 _



i would!
it gives it more pokemon flavor! :3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

oh wait
DEAR GOD THERE ARE PIKACHUS IN HEER!

Well, it isn't an eevee, so...
*nomnomnomnom murr*


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone want a yellow thunder mouse sandwhich, grilled to perfection?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Anyone want a yellow thunder mouse sandwhich, grilled to perfection?


 
Yes.  No tail.  And make mine to go X3
Cuz alot of other pokemanz gonna be mad that Imma cannibal


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Yes.  No tail.  And make mine to go X3
> Cuz alot of other pokemanz gonna be mad that Imma cannibal



One sandwhich coming up.
*Fries nearest pikachu with fire breath and prepares sandwhich*
"Here ya go"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> One sandwhich coming up.
> *Fries nearest pikachu with fire breath and prepares sandwhich*
> "Here ya go"



*runs up to you, gets down on knees and begs*
Yes pleez!
i want one!
*howls in anticipation*


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *runs up to you, gets down on knees and begs*
> Yes pleez!
> i want one!
> *howls in anticipation*



"Coming right up"
-Fries big juicy one and makes sandwhich-
"Enjoy"


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> One sandwhich coming up.
> *Fries nearest pikachu with fire breath and prepares sandwhich*
> "Here ya go"


 Aww, thanks!
*pants and runs back to pokeball*
*Does terrible (eating) things to sandwich*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> "Coming right up"
> -Fries big juicy one and makes sandwhich-
> "Enjoy"



*gives you a big wolf hug, runs into the corner and begins to eat the sandwhich*
NOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!!!!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

The thread is alive with the sounds of nomming X3
And murring
And hugboxes


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

This is Intresting.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> This is Intresting.


Very
*Hugz! I forgot mine -_-*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> The thread is alive with the sounds of nomming X3
> And murring
> And hugboxes



Murr...it's soo good
*nomnomnom*
*Hugz*

I'll even add another catagory to that, SMILEY FACES

    \\\<(^_^)>///


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Murr...it's soo good
> *nomnomnom*
> *Hugz*
> 
> ...


Double murr...
AMAZING SAMICHES QUAYZA!!!!!!
*hugzfest*


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Very
> *Hugz! I forgot mine -_-*



I gots an idea! Lets...
*Silence*
...Nevermind.

Pokemon.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> I gots an idea! Lets...
> *Silence*
> ...Nevermind.
> 
> Pokemon.



*jumps up and down*
What, what?!
What is the dwaggy's idea?!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *jumps up and down*
> What, what?!
> What is the dwaggy's idea?!


*crouches, pants in anticipation*
Comeon!  WEWANNAKNOW!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> I gots an idea! Lets...
> *Silence*
> ...Nevermind.
> 
> Pokemon.



You were gonna say yiff right? I'm up for some intimacy...OH YEAH, I forgot that I wrote down a whole page of notes on my story in school!

"Intimacy is Bliss" (Classic title  )
A Tale of Chasing Tail. (Instantly fell in luv with it when I thought it up)


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You were gonna say yiff right? I'm up for some intimacy...OH YEAH, I forgot that I wrote down a whole page of notes on my story in school!
> 
> "Intimacy is Bliss" (Classic title  )
> A Tale of Chasing Tail. (Instantly fell in luv with it when I thought it up)


I'm getting hot just thinking about it!
YARF!
*pounces on scotty*


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

No no its not a got idea for me to say. Scooty got part of it right lol
*Menicing Dragon laugh*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> No no its not a got idea for me to say. Scooty got part of it right lol
> *Menicing Dragon laugh*


*whines, licks dragy paws*
TELLUSPLZ! I BEGS OF YOU! DX
I wanna know what's better than yiff! X3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You were gonna say yiff right? I'm up for some intimacy...OH YEAH, I forgot that I wrote down a whole page of notes on my story in school!
> 
> "Intimacy is Bliss" (Classic title  )
> A Tale of Chasing Tail. (Instantly fell in luv with it when I thought it up)



YIFF?!
WHERE?!

(nice name and sub-title by the way! really original! X3 )


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> YIFF?!
> WHERE?!
> 
> (nice name and sub-title by the way! really original! X3 )


 
Here! *pulls you into furpile*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Here! *pulls you into furpile*



*russles in fur pile*
AH!!
A SNAKE!!!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *russles in fur pile*
> AH!!
> A SNAKE!!!


Does it want to yiff too? 
*snake bites hard*
DX dunno if that's a yes or no


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *russles in fur pile*
> AH!!
> A SNAKE!!!



Hey im a dragon not a snake>:3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Does it want to yiff too?
> *snake bites hard*
> DX dunno if that's a yes or no



I think that's a yes. >:3
*giggles*



quayza said:


> Hey im a dragon not a snake>:3



omg!
you're in here too?!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> I think that's a yes. >:3
> *giggles*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yesh! Furry 3 way!
And sorry I thought you were a snake.  i just felt some sharp nibbles on...
Oh....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 19, 2010)

PokÃ©fagfurs = roleplayers

Hey guess what I've preordered? WRONG.
SoulSilver with a pedometer. Yesssss.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> PokÃ©fagfurs = roleplayers
> 
> Hey guess what I've preordered? WRONG.
> SoulSilver with a pedometer. Yesssss.


Cool. Now cmere.
*drags Harebelle into furpile*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Yesh! Furry 3 way!
> And sorry I thought you were a snake.  i just felt some sharp nibbles on...
> Oh....



*gasps*
NOOOOOOOOO!



Harebelle said:


> PokÃ©fagfurs = roleplayers
> 
> Hey guess what I've preordered? WRONG.
> *SoulSilver with a pedometer.* Yesssss.



lol, random and cool! :3


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Yesh! Furry 3 way!
> And sorry I thought you were a snake.  i just felt some sharp nibbles on...
> Oh....



I was curious lol.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gasps*
> NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> ...


XD that is a little random X3
Subliminal? saying gamers must get out more? >_<


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> I was curious lol.



*pats you on the head*
at least you're not a cat... :3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *pats you on the head*
> at least you're not a cat... :3


Well, he sure is acting like one.  Purring alot too X3
The furry golden rule:  Curiosity got the cat all sticky


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Well, he sure is acting like one.  Purring alot too X3
> The furry golden rule:  Curiosity got the cat all sticky



Dont remember that one but im intriuged.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 19, 2010)

one of my main fursonas is a Lugia and my fiance's is a female Latios (yeah lol)=3 i dont really use it for anything anymore though :/ I dont like having too many chars floating about. *OCDOCDOCD*
btw, OP, your sig is effing amazing ._.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> one of my main fursonas is a Lugia and my fiance's is a female Latios (yeah lol)=3 i dont really use it for anything anymore though :/ I dont like having too many chars floating about. *OCDOCDOCD*
> btw, OP, your sig is effing amazing ._.



I'm pretty sure a female latios is just a latias.

Also, this is a very funny thread.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Also, this is a very funny thread.[/QUOTE]
That it is :3
Want to join fur pile?
  People in pile:
 Quayza and Krasl.. And counting


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Well, he sure is acting like one.  Purring alot too X3
> The furry golden rule:  Curiosity got the cat all sticky



murr...?



quayza said:


> Dont remember that one but im intriuged.



me too...
*nibbles on your tail*


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> murr...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey i see you! Moves tail.

An umbreon, a wolf, and a morphing dragon lol.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hey i see you! Moves tail.
> 
> An umbreon, a wolf, and a morphing dragon lol.


Different species, best furends X3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hey i see you! Moves tail.
> 
> An umbreon, a wolf, and a morphing dragon lol.



*tackles you while in pile*
i caught the mighty dragon!



Maddrow said:


> Different species, best furends X3



*gives you a big wolf hug*
yay!
best furends fur-ever!


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Different species, best furends X3



Ok, dwaggy is gonna pull a surpise on ya.
*Morph to umbreon with rings and eye orange on right half of body and blue on left*
Hows that? lol.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ok, dwaggy is gonna pull a surpise on ya.
> *Morph to umbreon with rings and eye orange on right half of body and blue on left*
> Hows that? lol.


That... Is.... Hawt....
Murr..
Hey, there, fine thing :3


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> That... Is.... Hawt....
> Murr..
> Hey, there, fine thing :3



Good lord im really liking that idea and might make one as a secondary character. Whon knows lol.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Good lord im really liking that idea and might make one as a secondary character. Whon knows lol.


I'm sorry, I wasn't listening. The choir of angels was too loud XXDD
jklol!
That _would_ be a cool fursona :3 would love to see a pic of it.  It'd be intriguing!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ok, dwaggy is gonna pull a surpise on ya.
> *Morph to umbreon with rings and eye orange on right half of body and blue on left*
> Hows that? lol.



OMG!
A MAGICAL FOURTH FORM!!!



Maddrow said:


> That... Is.... Hawt....
> Murr..
> Hey, there, fine thing :3



easy there, don't get any ideas now...


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

I think i will try it, will work on it one of these days.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

@krasl:  Oh, you have know idea... XD
@quayza:  Try it? You'll ace it in the first try and you know it X3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> I think i will try it, will work on it one of these days.



lol, take your time! :3



Maddrow said:


> @krasl:  Oh, you have know idea... XD
> @quayza:  Try it? You'll ace it in the first try and you know it X3



i think i do...XD


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, take your time! :3
> 
> 
> 
> i think i do...XD


Yeah, I didn't mean to sound rushing you X3 Take your time.  Make it perfect.  Just saying I don't doubt your skills for one second :3

And, Krasl, you cannot comprehend the kind of things I hide inside my brain.
Or my pokeball.
Toy chest has whole different meaning in there X3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to sound rushing you X3 Take your time.  Make it perfect.  Just saying I don't doubt your skills for one second :3
> 
> And, Krasl, you cannot comprehend the kind of things I hide inside my brain.
> Or my pokeball.
> Toy chest has whole different meaning in there X3



oh, but my friend it is the complete opposite of what you have posted...
I can comprehend your mind...
it is YOU who cannot comprehend the things inside of MY mind!

LOL!


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

It should be my new profile pic when done lol. Expect to see it. Any ideas?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, but my friend it is the complete opposite of what you have posted...
> I can comprehend your mind...
> it is YOU who cannot comprehend the things inside of MY mind!
> 
> LOL!


Hmm... :3
Let's share...
I can see yiff pic thread coming on XD


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> It should be my new profile pic when done lol. Expect to see it. Any ideas?


X3 yes, becasue it will BE THE MEANING OF EPIC! XD


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 19, 2010)

*Skuntank

Giratina

Articuno

Darkeri

Shaymin

Arceus*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> It should be my new profile pic when done lol. Expect to see it. Any ideas?



MAKE IT AWESOME AND BADASS LIKE THE PIC U'VE GOT NOW!!!
<3
<3
<3



Maddrow said:


> Hmm... :3
> Let's share...
> I can see yiff pic thread coming on XD



well, how'z about you begin, cuz i don't know where to start, lol


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> MAKE IT AWESOME AND BADASS LIKE THE PIC U'VE GOT NOW!!!
> <3
> <3
> <3
> ...


Quayza:  My thought exactly :3
Krasl:   Let me dig up some tasty yiff first X3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Rushes in and does a cannonball into the furpile* "Hi guys!*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Rushes in and does a cannonball into the furpile* "Hi guys!*



YAY!
scotty's here!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> YAY!
> scotty's here!



Yeah, I got sidetracked hehe


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I got sidetracked hehe



lol, like always...
:3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Rushes in and does a cannonball into the furpile* "Hi guys!*


*YAY!
Hey Scotty!*


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Quayza:  My thought exactly :3
> Krasl:   Let me dig up some tasty yiff first X3



Might make him looking naughty lol or something, still thinking^-^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Might make him looking naughty lol or something, still thinking^-^



it's your drawing, just remember to have fun with it! ^_^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, like always...
> :3



Yes, I'm easily sidetracked 



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *YAY!
> Hey Scotty!*



Hi!!



quayza said:


> Might make him looking naughty lol or something, still thinking^-^



Wait, are you talking about how I'm always sidetracked can be related to something naughty....hehe I can tell you now that it's not.


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it's your drawing, just remember to have fun with it! ^_^



Oh im gonna have fun al right. Maddrow is about to get some competition.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes, I'm easily sidetracked



it's okay, i don't blame you, i blame your teachers!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Oh im gonna have fun al right. Maddrow is about to get some competition.



Dun Dun Duuuuuun!


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

See this face, you will learn to love it.

<--------


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> See this face, you will learn to love it.
> 
> <--------



i already love it! :3
<3


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i already love it! :3
> <3



Why thank you kindly^-^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Why thank you kindly^-^



you are quite welcome!


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Rawr:3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Rawr:3



murr! ;3


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

I am Quayumbreon!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> I am Quayumbreon!



I am Krasl, the Rebel Wolf!
Which makes me...
Krebelolf!
..wait...um...is that right?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> I am Krasl, the Rebel Wolf!
> Which makes me...
> Krebelolf!
> ..wait...um...is that right?



Scotty + knotty + fox = Sknoxy?


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> I am Krasl, the Rebel Wolf!
> Which makes me...
> Krebelolf!
> ..wait...um...is that right?



Mix it with pokemon.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Mix it with pokemon.



Krebelulfemon?
hey, it sounds like a digimon!
YAY! X3


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 19, 2010)

THIS THREAD IS THE REASON PEOPLE HATE FURRIES.


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> THIS THREAD IS THE REASON PEOPLE HATE FURRIES.



Meh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> THIS THREAD IS THE REASON PEOPLE HATE Boondawks.



Fix'd

I mean that too, ruining our pokefun >.<


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> THIS THREAD IS THE REASON PEOPLE HATE FURRIES.



sigh...
Another troll...

*high fives scotty*


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> sigh...
> Another troll...
> 
> *high fives scotty*



Remember what i said about trolls.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Remember what i said about trolls.



yes, i know...
me sowee...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Remember what i said about trolls.



They taste like ketchup? (Sig reference  )

Edit: Oh my bad, they taste good WITH ketchup


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> They taste like ketchup? (Sig reference  )
> 
> Edit: Oh my bad, they taste good WITH ketchup



lol thats also true.^-^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

...i would rather use mustard...


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...i would rather use mustard...



lol spicy mustard for me with perperjack chesse.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> lol spicy mustard for me with perperjack chesse.



*rolls up newspaper*
no, bad dwaggy!
*lightly taps you in the nose with said newspaper*


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *rolls up newspaper*
> no, bad dwaggy!
> *lightly taps you in the nose with said newspaper*



Hey, What i do?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *rolls up newspaper*
> no, bad dwaggy!
> *lightly taps you in the nose with said newspaper*



NEIN! You cannot resist the mustard/cheese combo!

OMG you'll never guess what I found when I searched for "nein" images cause I was gonna look for a hitler pic to emphasize my point.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hey, What i do?



you do not eat zee hot mustard wit deh cheez!
eet eez...juzt knot rite!


Scotty1700 said:


> NEIN! You cannot resist the mustard/cheese combo!
> 
> OMG you'll never guess what I found when I searched for "nein" images cause I was gonna look for a hitler pic to emphasize my point.



lol, hitler


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you do not eat zee hot mustard wit deh cheez!
> eet eez...juzt knot rite!
> 
> 
> lol, hitler



Im so confused.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you do not eat zee hot mustard wit deh cheez!
> eet eez...juzt knot rite!
> 
> 
> lol, hitler



If you google "nein" and click images, the 4th pic is actually german yiff....


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If you google "nein" and click images, the 4th pic is actually german yiff....



lol.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im so confused.



*sigh*
*gives you a hug*
it's okay...


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, I've lost this thread completely now.
Either that or I've gone insane.

On second thought, that implies I was sane to begin with.  That can't be right.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 20, 2010)

I already pick my dragon type before pokemon exisited, other wise would be cool to be a dragonite.


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I was already a Kamehameha-wielding wolf before 4th-gen PokÃ©mon were revealed, so the transition into Rukario (as he was still known then) was a natural one.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Crap!  Did I miss out on the troll-eating? DX
This is what I get for logging off of FA. X3


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like the troll-eating passed us both by :cry:


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Rukario448 said:


> Looks like the troll-eating passed us both by :cry:


DX noe! Well, I did see him on another forum...
...
*sneaks over to that forum, fangs watering*


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a PokÃ©fur, but I don't really talk about it much- I'm too busy playing the PokÃ©mon games. xD

My best friend/ex girlfriend and I recently decided on having PokÃ©sona's as well as out Fursona's... lol.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Takoto said:


> I'm a PokÃ©fur, but I don't really talk about it much- I'm too busy playing the PokÃ©mon games. xD
> 
> My best friend/ex girlfriend and I recently decided on having PokÃ©sona's as well as out Fursona's... lol.


 
XD that is epic!  are you gonna get soulsilver or heartgold?


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll probably start off with Heart Gold, you can catch a Growlithe early on there.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Rukario448 said:


> I'll probably start off with Heart Gold, you can catch a Growlithe early on there.


Really?  I like that.  What about silver? anything special there, all-knowing pokemon master? *climbs into ur pokeball* :3


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 21, 2010)

Not really, I just like Growlithes.
I also managed to get some fursuiting in on the beach today.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Now explain to me what the hell that is. thanks.


----------



## ZarNakitama (Feb 21, 2010)

No.

I mean, I like Pokemon & all, but seriously?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

ZarNakitama said:


> No.
> 
> I mean, I like Pokemon & all, but seriously?



I know right? I find it almost offensive to slap a cock or vag onto a once idolized pokemon...Hell I grew up on those lil' bastards and I don't want to see them fking each other in the tall grass....I swear those Ratatats do it all day as I always ran into like 30 of them for every damn square of grass I walked in >.<


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know right? I find it almost offensive to slap a cock or vag onto a once idolized pokemon...Hell I grew up on those lil' bastards and I don't want to see them fking each other in the tall grass....I swear those Ratatats do it all day as I always ran into like 30 of them for every damn square of grass I walked in >.<



rule 34


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> rule 34



Yep, knew this was gonna come up. Go have fun having wild buttsecks with lugia and whatnot....(not directed at you Lazy  )


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know right? I find it almost offensive to slap a cock or vag onto a once idolized pokemon...Hell I grew up on those lil' bastards and I don't want to see them fking each other in the tall grass....I swear those Ratatats do it all day as I always ran into like 30 of them for every damn square of grass I walked in >.<





Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, knew this was gonna come up. Go have fun having wild buttsecks with lugia and whatnot....(not directed at you Lazy  )



both deserve a: O_O


----------



## Rukario448 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, what have I missed here?  The thread was leaning towards a discussion of the pending releases next month of Heart Soul and Soul Silver... and now it's suddenly veered towards PokÃ©mon porn, with no sort of intermediate transition?  Seriously, how did this happen?

Although, yes, I do agree with Scotty, that it is offensive, and to a point sacrilegious, to deface our once-loved and idolised PokÃ©mon so.  4th-gen, it's Bidoofs, even more irritating than Rattatas.


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, knew this was gonna come up. Go have fun having wild buttsecks with lugia and whatnot....(not directed at you Lazy  )



Sounds delish lol.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Sounds delish lol.



...i'm a little scared now...


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...i'm a little scared now...



Ha ha how come>:3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ha ha how come>:3



surprise buttsecks wit luigi!
someone hold me!
i'm about to soil myself!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> surprise buttsecks wit luigi!
> someone hold me!
> i'm about to soil myself!



Oh god. D:


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> surprise buttsecks wit luigi!
> someone hold me!
> i'm about to soil myself!



LUGIA! not LUiGI. I dont do italian plumbers!

You know what, i think im just going to eat you instead.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> LUGIA! not LUiGI. I dont do italian plumbers!
> 
> You know what, i think im just going to eat you instead.



>.< Vore whore.
Hehe jk, <3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> LUGIA! not LUiGI. I dont do italian plumbers!
> 
> You know what, i think im just going to eat you instead.



EEP!
*runs away*



Scotty1700 said:


> >.< Vore whore.
> Hehe jk, <3



lol, get in meh belly!


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> EEP!
> *runs away*
> 
> 
> ...



*Come here your 4 legged side of beef*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Come here your 4 legged side of beef*


*hides in pokeball.  Luigi's not in the mood for any more surprise buttsex XD*


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> *hides in pokeball.  Luigi's not in the mood for any more surprise buttsex XD*



Aww to bad, WAIT! I forgot about you! Get over here!
*Runs after lol*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Aww to bad, WAIT! I forgot about you! Get over here!
> *Runs after lol*


KRASL! FIND A HIDING PLACE! DX
*runs fast, grabs Krasl's tail and drags him behind*
Which way?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Aww to bad, WAIT! I forgot about you! Get over here!
> *Runs after lol*



*sits down and eats corn chips while watching the chase*
lol, this is good!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> KRASL! FIND A HIDING PLACE! DX
> *runs fast, grabs Krasl's tail and drags him behind*
> Which way?



*yelps when tail is grabbed*
to the bat cave!


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> KRASL! FIND A HIDING PLACE! DX
> *runs fast, grabs Krasl's tail and drags him behind*
> Which way?



*Did not notice i morphed into an umbreon and jumped at ya.*
"Hello there!"


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *yelps when tail is grabbed*
> to the bat cave!


*batman theme plays*
Good idea!
*Gos into teh cave*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

*stands and watches what's going on*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> *stands and watches what's going on*


*grabs fox's tail and pulls him inside the cave*


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

*Soon approach cave and enters*
"Hmmmm whats in here"


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Did not notice i morphed into an umbreon and jumped at ya.*
> "Hello there!"


Wait.... *realizes he's an Umbreon now*
You guys go on ahead.
Murr. XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Did not notice i morphed into an umbreon and jumped at ya.*
> "Hello there!"



*jumps out of maddrows grip and runs*
nooooo!
you can't catch meh!



Tommy said:


> *stands and watches what's going on*



*runs up to you and gives you, gives you a high five then runs into the bat cave*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Soon approach cave and enters*
> "Hmmmm whats in here"


*goes back in. The morph was a trick!*
Nothing! Just a couple of stray Zubat.


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Wait.... *realizes he's an Umbreon now*
> You guys go on ahead.
> Murr. XD



*Walks up to you, you think im someone else*
"Hey what are you doing in hear?"



(Thread will be locked.)


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

*looks around the cave*
What is all this stuff? o.o



quayza said:


> (Thread will be locked.)



I know, right?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> *looks around the cave*
> What is all this stuff? o.o


*hides sex toys* Super secret gear.  Now get in this suit!
*dresses in batman suit* X3


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Im lost. I sense 2 or 3 diff stories.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 21, 2010)

hey iheard u guys won that 4chang
enjoy that


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im lost. I sense 2 or 3 diff stories.


Let's regroup.  Dwaggy is trying to eat us.  Me, Krasl and Tommy are in batcave.  I'm dressed as batman, ready to fight!
WHAT DO YOU DO????????
(DM moment XD)


----------



## Jelly (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Let's regroup.  Dwaggy is trying to eat us.  Me, Krasl and Tommy are in batcave.  I'm dressed as batman, ready to fight!
> WHAT DO YOU DO????????
> (DM moment XD)



report post for RPing and off-topic/spam


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> *hides sex toys* Super secret gear.  Now get in this suit!
> *dresses in batman suit* X3



*looks at you in a curious look*
can i be robin...?



quayza said:


> Im lost. I sense 2 or 3 diff stories.



i am too!

(kay, let's try and get on topic before we get in trouble  )


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

*I Get closer and see batman.*
"WTF are you who i think you are?"


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> *I Get closer and see batman.*
> "WTF are you who i think you are?"


YES I AM! *epic music*


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

*Goes Umbreon and speeds at you*
"Your not a super hero"
*Launches shadow ball*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Goes Umbreon and speeds at you*
> "Your not a super hero"
> *Launches shadow ball*


*jumps in the air and flings batarangs at you*
This first date isn't going so well!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

*grabs a bag of popcorn*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> *grabs a bag of popcorn*


XD there's more in the trunk.
WAIT DONT GO IN THE TRUNK!


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2010)

this is done.  i swear to god if i see more roleplaying i'm going to turn this forum inside out.


----------

